# Free PDF Writer?



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 8, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a safe PDF writer to download online free?
I found cutepdf.com , but want to know more about it before I download and activate it.
Has anyone heard of that one or recommend another one?

AoG


----------



## crushing (Jan 8, 2008)

I've mostly two PDF writers.

I have had good luck with PDFCreator it has some additional options you may not find in other PDF writers.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/

If you don't want all the extras, then PrimoPDF will likely do.  http://primopdf.com/


----------



## CanuckMA (Jan 8, 2008)

I've deployed cutePDF wherever needed in my organization. No issues.


----------

